# EDITED: this operation has been cancelled due to .....help..



## iinfi (Aug 29, 2005)

my outlook used to work flawlessly till a couple of days ago when this dialog box started appearing ....

*www.geocities.com/iinfi/error.JPG
(this operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer)


the above error appears when i click on any hyperlink in my outlook mails .....

added: i am in admin login on my local system


EDIT:
i got the solution from here



> You receive an error message when you click a hyperlink in Outlook
> View products that this article applies to.
> Article ID	:	310049
> Last Review	:	June 9, 2005
> ...



can someone send me the registry file ???    iinfi1 AT gmail DOT com

EDIT: [enoonmai] Please use the Edit button to effect changes.


----------



## enoonmai (Aug 29, 2005)

If you want the reg key, simply copy-paste this into a text file and rename it with a .reg extension instead of the .txt extension. 


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\htmlfile\shell\open\command]
@="\"C:\\Program Files\\Internet Explorer\\IEXPLORE.EXE\" -nohome"
```

Double click the .reg file to add the information into your registry. Do compare the contents shown here to YOUR own existing reg. key with regedit before proceeding.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 29, 2005)

thanks enonmai .... for ur help its fine now

and the registry key was the same b4 also .... and the .reg file which u asked me to create also contains the same key value *C:\\Program Files\\Internet Explorer\\IEXPLORE.EXE\" -nohome*


then what was the cause of the problem ??? asking jus for my knowledge ...


----------



## iinfi (Sep 1, 2005)

@enonmai:
the error has cropped up again and now even with your solution its not working this time ....


----------

